# 2011 F3 vs 2012 F3



## wayneIII (Nov 7, 2009)

Why are the weights listed for some bikes and not others? Im curious the weight difference between the 2011 felt F3 and the 2012 F3. Ive noticed that the wheels and cranks are different between the 2011 and 2012 F3 model, what else is different? Im thinking the 2011 F3 is most similar to the 2012 F1 R....thoughts?


----------



## sgalante (May 5, 2009)

One idiosyncrasy I noticed on the website, is it lists the drivetrain for the F3 as: "SRAM S950 BB30, Red 52/36T crankset" 
Looking at the picture, it definitely doesn't look like a Red crankset. I believe the crank may be a newly developed S950 (which I am guessing replaces or is a step up from the S900) and BB may be from the Red group. 

Of course, I may be wrong, but it sure looks like the S900 crankset on the SRAM website.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

sgalante said:


> One idiosyncrasy I noticed on the website, is it lists the drivetrain for the F3 as: "SRAM S950 BB30, Red 52/36T crankset"
> Looking at the picture, it definitely doesn't look like a Red crankset. I believe the crank may be a newly developed S950 (which I am guessing replaces or is a step up from the S900) and BB may be from the Red group.
> 
> Of course, I may be wrong, but it sure looks like the S900 crankset on the SRAM website.


To answer the OP, I didn't have all the bicycles to weight during the photoshoot and web launch. We'll update the models as we get the bikes in and assemble them.

the F3 uses the SRAM S950 crankset with SRAM Red chainrings, the webiste is accurate:

SRAM S950 crank arms, RED 52t/36t chainrings for the most accurate and precise shifting.

-SD


----------



## sgalante (May 5, 2009)

SD, That seems like a very good way to get the best of both worlds. I like the idea of the Red 52/36 chainrings with a S950 crank. It gives you a good medium between a compact and standard crankset. I apologize if I made a wrong assumption, I was just
going by the looks of the crankarms. Can I assume that it uses 130 BCD?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

One advantage of the S950 crank is that you could upgrade to a Quark power meter without having to buy an entirely new crank since the S950 has a detachable spider and is Quark compatible. From my reading, I understand the S900 to be about Force level, and the S950 to be about Red level, but with a detachable spider.

I use the S900 and its a fine crank.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

sgalante said:


> SD, That seems like a very good way to get the best of both worlds. I like the idea of the Red 52/36 chainrings with a S950 crank. It gives you a good medium between a compact and standard crankset. I apologize if I made a wrong assumption, I was just
> going by the looks of the crankarms. Can I assume that it uses 130 BCD?


No it does not use 130mm BCD, the smallest chainring that fits 130mm BCD is a 38t, we use the 110mm BCD (thus the "950", not 900 name) and Red Compact chainrings.

-SD


----------



## motorhead129us (Apr 17, 2006)

I know this is a minor change but I am curious none the less...

The 2012 F series has a double bolt seatpost collar. Does this collar step down so that the bottom bolt acts like a normal seat collar, and the top bolt has a reduced diameter to grab the seatpost for antisplit purposes? 

Just as a general observation survey at a local race this weekend, I noticed that 2011 F series bikes looked like the seatpost collar was close to bottoming out on many of the bikes I saw.

Is the new collar a solution to a seat post slipping issue from last year?
Can an aftermarket Thomson seatpost collar be safely used on these frames?

Superdave?


----------

